# What Classes Did you Have in Medic School??



## EmtTravis (Jul 30, 2010)

So I am preparing to go into medic school next fall.  The college I'm going to just changed their curriculum.  What classes did you have to take during your schooling?  Here is a direct copy of the recommended course schedule.  Sorry if its a little long.   

Recommended Semester Schedule
FIRST SEMESTER
PARM 120 *Paramedic Preparatory ……………………………………………………….. 3
PARM 125 *Airway Management & Pulmonary ………………………………………….. 3
PARM 132 *Patient Assessment ………………………………………………………….... 3
PARM 150 *Pharmacology & IV Access ………………………………………………….. 3
ENGL 101 English Composition ………………………………………………………...… 3
15
SECOND SEMESTER
PARM 200 *Medical Emergencies …..…………………………………………………….. 3
PARM 215 *Cardiology …………………………...……………………………………….. 5
PARM 135 *Paramedic Clinicals I …………….………………………………………….... 3
SPCH 103 Fundamentals of Speech ……………………………………………………….. 3
BIOL 122 Anatomy and Physiology ……...………………………….………………….… 4
18
THIRD SEMESTER
PARM 225 *Women, Children, & Elderly …..…….……………………………………….. 4
PARM 235 *Special Medical Considerations ….…..……………………………………….. 3
PARM 155 *Paramedic Field Internship I …….…………………………………………..... 4
SOCO 101 Sociology ……………………………………………………………………….. 3
PSYH 101 Psychology ……...……………………..………………….………………….… 3
17
Page 2 of 2
FOURTH SEMESTER
PARM 145 *Paramedic Clinicals II …..…………………………………………………….. 3
PARM 156 *Paramedic Field Internship I ………………………………………………….. 4
PARM 245 *Trauma Emergencies ……….…….………………………………………….... 5
PARM 260 *Advanced EMS Operations ……...………………..…….………………….… 4
16.. 

I will also be taking medical terminology even though its not required but figured it would help.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm starting my program two weeks from Monday. I'm so excited I can hardly stand the wait. There's no separate listing of clinicals because in addition to the listed classes, they are scheduled once a week starting in the second semester. 

*General Education Courses*
ACA 118 College Study Skills ...................................................... 2
BIO 163 Anatomy and Physiology ............................................. 5
COM 120 Interpersonal Communication ...................................... 3
ENG 111 Expository Writing ......................................................... 3
MAT 110 Mathematical Measurement ......................................... 3
PSY 150 General Psychology ...................................................... 3
Humanities/Fine Arts Elective ...................................... 3
*Major Courses*
EMS 110 EMT-Basic ..................................................................... 7
EMS 120 Intermediate Interventions ............................................ 3
EMS 121 EMS Clinical Practicum I .............................................. 2
EMS 125 EMS Instructor Methodology ........................................ 2
OR
EMS 235 EMS Management ........................................................ 2
EMS 130 Pharmacology I for EMS............................................... 2
EMS 131 Advanced Airway Management ................................... 2
EMS 140 Rescue Scene Management ........................................ 2
EMS 150 Emergency Vehicles and EMS Communication .......... 2
EMS 210 Advanced Patient Assessment .................................... 2
EMS 220 Cardiology ..................................................................... 4
EMS 221 EMS Clinical Practicum II ............................................. 3
EMS 230 Pharmacology II for EMS.............................................. 2
EMS 231 EMS Clinical Practicum III ............................................ 3
EMS 240 Special Needs Patients ................................................ 2
EMS 241 EMS Clinical Practicum IV ............................................ 3
EMS 250 Advanced Medical Emergencies .................................. 3
EMS 260 Advanced Trauma Emergencies .................................. 2
EMS 270 Life Span Emergencies ................................................ 3
EMS 285 EMS Capstone .............................................................. 2
Graduation Requirements ....................................... 73 Credit Hours


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 30, 2010)

Is that just for your basic license?  I didn't really see anything that deals with paramedic.  How long is the course going to take you?


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a two year Paramedic degree program.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 30, 2010)

so the basic program is part or their medic program?


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Yup. We start with A&P and EMT-Basic in the first semester. At the end of that semester, you can test for EMT-B. At the end of the second semester you can test for EMT-I. Then you take the summer session and two more regular semesters and graduate and you can test for your Paramedic license.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 30, 2010)

ah.. first time i've heard of a school doing it that way.


----------



## 18G (Jul 31, 2010)

The school I attended was setup so people with no EMS experience could enter and complete their EMT-B the first semester and than start with the ALS level courses the second semester.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 31, 2010)

*FIRST YEAR*
HSC1051 Working With People (6)	
HSC1031 Foundations of Health (6)	
HSC1301 Human Structure and Function 1 (6)	
BEH1011 Clinical Concepts of Paramedic Practice (6) 

SRH2002 Indigenous Health and Wellbeing (6)
HSC1052 Health and Social Care Systems (6)
NUR1202 Legal Issues and Concepts (6) 
HSC1302 Human Structure and Function 2 (6)

*SECOND YEAR*
BEH2011 Professionalism and Community Based Emergency Health Systems (6)
BEH2021 Population Aspects of CBEH Services (6)		
BEH2501 Community Health, Culture and Society (6)
BEH2041 Human Development and Health Across the Lifespan (6)	

BEH2012 Paramedic Management of Cardio-Respiratory Conditions (9)
BEH2022 Paramedic Management of Trauma and Environmental Conditions (9)
BEH2032 Paramedic Clinical Practice 1 (6)

*THIRD YEAR*
BEH3011 Paramedic Management of Medical Conditions (6)	
BEH3021 Paramedic Management of Health Conditions at Life Stages (6)	
BEH3031 Paramedic Clinical Practice 2 (6)	
BEH3051 Paramedic Management of Mental Health (6)

BEH3032 Paramedic Management of Critical Care Specialty Situations (6)
BEH3042 Advanced Paramedic Clinical Practice 3 (6)
BEH3012 Clinical Leadership and Emergency Preparedness (6)
BEH3022 Research and Contemporary Challenges in CBEH (6)


----------



## 46Young (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.nvcc.edu/curcatalog/programs/pdf/HLT-EMS-AAS.pdf


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 1, 2010)

You went to NoVa? Very cool, I grew up in Springfield, VA. My sister and parents still live in Northern VA.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 1, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> You went to NoVa? Very cool, I grew up in Springfield, VA. My sister and parents still live in Northern VA.



Not quite. I did my paramedic class in NYC five years ago. I'm currently taking class at NVCC to complete the EMS AAS. I'm being given 37 credits out of 68 for having my P-cert. This curriculum is what I'm following to fill in the gaps. I need to do advanced patho and EMS professional development, along with a few GenEd classes. I have some credits from back in the day that transfer.

I work for the county. I sometimes do some OT at sta 22 over on Backlick Rd near the mixing bowl (the 495/95/395 junction).


----------



## tekken1096 (Aug 1, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> ah.. first time i've heard of a school doing it that way.



Broward College which I'll be attending this fall bears a similar system to what DaniGrrl posted. The EMT-B and EMT-P programs can be done seperately in which Applied Technology Diploma's will be awarded to the student which enables you to sit for their prospective state exams. The student also has the option of obtaining the Associate of Science in Emergency Medical Services which is essentially those 2 programs lumped together along with the rest of the Associate of Science curriculum. If this route is taken, completion of Semester 1 awards the EMT-B, Semester 5 awards the EMT-P and Semester 6 awards your Associate's degree.

Further information can be found here:
http://www.broward.edu/emt/emt/Curriculum/page13025.html


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 1, 2010)

tekken - sounds like you and I will be in the same boat. I hope you do well in your program.



46Young said:


> I work for the county. I sometimes do some OT at sta 22 over on Backlick Rd near the mixing bowl (the 495/95/395 junction).


I was up that way last weekend for my sister's baby shower. I took Rte 1 from my Mom's in Arlington to my grandmother's in Fredricksburg. I miss my family, but I don't think I could readjust to living with the traffic up there. It just gets worse and worse every year. How is being in EMS around there? I imagine you're pretty busy, but is the county a good employer?


----------



## 46Young (Aug 3, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> tekken - sounds like you and I will be in the same boat. I hope you do well in your program.
> 
> 
> I was up that way last weekend for my sister's baby shower. I took Rte 1 from my Mom's in Arlington to my grandmother's in Fredricksburg. I miss my family, but I don't think I could readjust to living with the traffic up there. It just gets worse and worse every year. How is being in EMS around there? I imagine you're pretty busy, but is the county a good employer?



IMO, they're one of the best employers in the nation. It's a dual role FF/EMS dept, like most others in the area. If you don't like fire, Alexandria Fire and EMS still hires single role medics.

I see less serious stuff on average here than when I worked in NYC. The county is very resource rich, so we have plenty of manpower and several medics onscene for most calls. I also like the fire side, so it's a perfect fit for me. 

I've consistently heard that the 7-10 year mark is when many become fed up with EMS and look to change careers. The best thing about working here is the various things you can do. My time is 50/50 on the ambulance and the engine. I enjoy EMS txp. I also enjoy fire, so I get to do that for half of the time. It's also refreshing to get an EMS call and be back in the station in 20-30 mins. It's a good break, and keeps me fresh. I wouldn't want that brief pt contact time consistently, but it's a nice break from the call volume every other tour. The sky's the limit for career development. We also have a Fire Investigations career ladder. They send you to the police academy and you're a detective for the FM's office afterward. I could still do OT as a txp medic or engine medic no matter where I go. There's safety officer positions, EMS LT positions teaching at the academy and our EMS training center, EMS Captains in the field, TROT, USAR, etc. So many ways to go in your career. And you can jump from niche to niche. It keeps you fresh.

To me, EMS is only sustainable for the long term, 30+ years or so with a solid career ladder and a way to escape the constant call volume, the drama, the sleepless nights, etc. Not escape it 100%, just to not be subjected to it all day everyday for your entire career.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds like a great system. I'm not surprised, really, Fairfax/Alexandria/Arlington are great places to live and work (except for the traffic).


----------



## 46Young (Aug 3, 2010)

Many of us live outside the couny, from PWC, Loudon, and Stafford to as far away as PA, WV, DE, VB, etc. Our schedule allows for this - 24's, WOWOWOOOO. Alex medics have it even better - 24/48/24/96. You work 8 days a month.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe I'll commute 8 days a month when I graduate. My Mom would like that. LOL


----------



## 46Young (Aug 3, 2010)

When you get your EMT-P, apply right away. If you want to stay local, you could always get a job at one of the NOVA hospitals as an ED tech, and/or work at PTS as a medic until you get on, and maybe knock out a medical degree of some sort, maybe RN or something. You could also work for Wake Co EMS in NC, a highly reputable Third Service EMS agency, and still be driving distance back home if you want to visit. There's RAA in Richmond for the short term, but they use System Status Management, which is highly undesireable from the employee's standpoint.

There are also places in DE that need FT medics for their QRV's and such.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 5, 2010)

So the classes im taking this semester are english comp, sociology 101, psychology 101 and biology 101.  Next semester will be biology 121,  and a medical terminology class just because I think it will be helpful,  Not sure what other classes I will be taking next semester since I have 7 credits more to be full time.


----------

